# Das Minus in /etc/pam.d/system-login

## schmidicom

Beim versuch etwas mehr über PAM zu lernen um es besser zu verstehen ist mir etwas aufgefallen zu dem ich bis jetzt noch keine Erklärung gefunden haben:

 */etc/pam.d/system-login wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> -session        optional        pam_systemd.so
> 
> ...

 Kann mir einer sagen was das Minus vor dieser Zeile genau bewirkt?

----------

## franzf

man pam.conf -> unter eintrag "session" ->

 *Quote:*   

>  If the type value from the list above is prepended with a - character the PAM library will not log to the system log if it is not possible to load the module because it is missing in the system. This can be useful especially for modules which are not always installed on the system and are not required for correct authentication and authorization of the login session.

 

----------

## schmidicom

Mein English ist leider ziemlich schlecht aber wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe geht es also nur um die Protokollierung darüber was dieses Modul macht, stimmt das so?

----------

## renegart

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Mein English ist leider ziemlich schlecht aber wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe geht es also nur um die Protokollierung darüber was dieses Modul macht, stimmt das so?

 

Nein, es geht darum, dass das Fehlen den Modules nicht im Log vermerkt wird. Dies wird bei Modulen genutzt, die nicht immer auf dem System installiert sind, weil sie für die Authentifizierung nicht zwingend erforderlich sind.

----------

## schmidicom

Ok aber ist es dann nur das oder wird das Modul wenn vorhanden auch gleich benutzt/geladen?

----------

## renegart

Wenn vorhanden, wird es auch genutzt.

----------

